# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The results are in...Canadian Federal election

## FirstGenCanadian

Liberals won a majority Government.  Conservatives are the opposition.  NDP is out in the hall.

4 years of Canada going down the tube, as the Muslims take over the Country.  I'm calling it!

----------

DeadEye (12-14-2015),Drummond (10-20-2015),Montana (10-24-2015)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Liberal majority
LIB
CON
NDP
BQ
GRN
Leading and elected
338
Majority
LIB
Elected: 105
43%
183Lead: 78
Votes: 2,377,497

CON
Elected: 60
31%
104Lead: 44
Votes: 1,711,791

NDP
Elected: 7
18.1%
33Lead: 26
Votes: 1,001,386

BQ
Elected: 1
4.2%
10Lead: 9
Votes: 232,728

GRN
Elected: 0
2.9%
1Lead: 1
Votes: 159,193

IND
Elected: 0
0.2%
0Lead: 0
Votes: 13,375

OTH
Elected: 0
0.6%
0Lead: 0
Votes: 31,532

----------

Drummond (10-20-2015),usfan (10-19-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Too bad Ghost isn't here to give us the blow-by-blow.  He was effuse in his delight, four years ago, that conservatives won Canada...and you folks managed to avoid the brunt of our New Great Depression.

No more, I guess.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Too bad Ghost isn't here to give us the blow-by-blow.  He was effuse in his delight, four years ago, that conservatives won Canada...and you folks managed to avoid the brunt of our New Great Depression.
> 
> No more, I guess.


Nope, no more.

----------


## usfan

My sympathies.. and condolences.  Too bad you didn't learn from the fools to the south, & went full stupid progressive.  It wasn't even that close, which is a bit discouraging, too.  I fear your southern neighbors will follow the same stupid course, dazzled by the lure of free stuff.  It looks like the end of western civilization is staring us in the face.. might as well get used to it..   


 :Occasion14:   Here's to the end of the west... it was a good run, & was the one bright spot in human history.

----------

DeadEye (12-14-2015),Drummond (10-20-2015),Montana (10-24-2015)

----------


## protectionist

Dumb country. We in the US could be called the same for electing Obama twice, but at at least we rectified that in 2014 (so we thought),  Our real big test will be in 2016.  If the Democrats win that, we're sunk. 

 Also, with Canada going to the liberals, that gives the jihadists a safe place to hide, plan, and attack us from.  Don't be surprised if missles start flying southbound across the border, into New York, Maine, Michigan, Wisconsin, etc.

----------

DeadEye (12-14-2015),Drummond (10-20-2015),Madison (12-12-2015),Montana (10-24-2015)

----------


## protectionist

> My sympathies.. and condolences.  Too bad you didn't learn from the fools to the south, & went full stupid progressive.  It wasn't even that close, which is a bit discouraging, too.  I fear your southern neighbors will follow the same stupid course, dazzled by the lure of free stuff.  It looks like the end of western civilization is staring us in the face.. might as well get used to it..   
> 
>   Here's to the end of the west... it was a good run, & was the one bright spot in human history.


Let's look to November 2016, to fix it.

----------

Drummond (10-20-2015),usfan (10-19-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Didn't he support hate speech laws, Harper.

----------


## Roadmaster

People don't like to be told which country outside of their own to support or if they even have to support another country. Much less try to say it's hate speech if you don't choose the one they do. If the president of the US came out today and said, if you don't support Iran and say anything against them it's hate speech and you could end up in court how many of you would like it. Don't tell people what to think and I only care about America and would only fight for this country, like the ones I knew before me.

----------


## Roadmaster

Stephen Harper on projected loss in re-election: 'We left everything on the table, we gave everything, we have no regrets'

While he tried to fix a few things people lost confidence in him. But I assure you the ones that got elected is worse.

----------

Madison (12-12-2015)

----------


## Drummond

> Nope, no more.


Just offering my own commiserations. I'm very sorry for what your country will now have to suffer.

----------

DeadEye (12-14-2015),Montana (10-24-2015),Sheldonna (10-22-2015)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

Canada is likely to cancel its order for F-35s.  Don't the Canadians call young Trudeau the "Shiny Pony?"

----------


## Svante

.
so what Justin won the Canada election to be the PM?






.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Canada is likely to cancel its order for F-35s.  Don't the Canadians call young Trudeau the "Shiny Pony?"


Maybe...I remember during the months prior to the election, Canadians getting more information about Trudeau's hair, and became an issue that the Conservative Party addressed in their anti-Liberal campaigns.  See here, and here.

Canadians (in general) are a sleeping giant, that woke up, and are still suffering from the haze in their brains.  They know they have to fight something, but are programmed to obey the fear-mongers.  

For example, Harper had challenged a complaint from Muslims in this country, that people (not yet citizens) were required to remove the Niqab, during the swearing in ceremony to become citizens.  This was somehow unconstitutional.  This was translated as Harper is a racist.  Don't follow a racist.  

What was he really doing?  

Well the fact is, the Canadian Constitution, and the Charter of Rights and Freedoms state very clearly.  Every Canadian CITIZEN, is protected under these laws.  If they have not received their citizenship to this country, they are not entitled to the protection, because they are not citizens...yet.  

That's like me going to the United States, and claiming I have rights under the American 2nd Amendment to bear arms.  No, I don't.  I would if I were to become an American citizen, and qualified for whatever the State Law dictates.  But anything else, I am required to follow the rules and regulations, of that nation, as I am ONLY A GUEST.  In fact, I don't even have the right, as a Canadian to cross over to the Continental US, unless approved.  There are rules concerning that. 

In any case.  Harper was trying to respect Canadians, as we are NOT allowed and face coverings in official settings.  Court, banks, Federal/Provincial/Municipal government agencies, and so on.  Furthermore, it was discovered that anyone wearing a Niqab could enter the election, and not be challenged as to their real identity.  See 

.

I'm not stupid, I can figure out what Harper was doing...

----------

Drummond (10-25-2015),Madison (12-12-2015),usfan (10-24-2015)

----------


## Madison

Best way to support your Party is to get a membership with that Party for example = CANADA CONSERVATIVES Btw Conservatives had 99 official seats in 2015

----------


## Madison

Stephen Harper was the best Canada PM but Canada after October 2015....and the hell with Trudeau...4 more years to next elections!!!   :Frown:

----------

